# Need Help to make .9999 gold?



## Chestnut's_Gold (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello this is my first forum. I have been looking for the info and cant just find a tutorial or something that can help me and everyone else. I want to know how to turn gold from .999 to .9999? I know the process is the Wohlwill Electrolytic Process but I cant find a tutorial that will explain the process and how to make it and every thing. Please Ill take any help. If i learn how to do it i will post a tutorial for everyone thank


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 22, 2012)

start with the links in my signature line 8)


----------



## qst42know (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks like a bunch of work, but this will do it.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=3079&hilit=high+purity+gold


----------



## Lou (Jan 22, 2012)

That process starts with 4N gold.


You can make four nines gold by repeating the refining procedure and carefully washing your gold.


----------



## artart47 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi!
From what I've read here, I would say Herold would have expertise for that kind of product!
artart47


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 22, 2012)

As Lou alluded, if you know how to produce 999 gold, practically, you know how to produce 9999 gold.

Good luck.


----------



## Chestnut's_Gold (Jan 22, 2012)

Dam that was alot to try and go threw to find what im looking for. I guess im ask if anybody know how to Electrolytic Refining Gold. Maybe somebody can do a walk threw or have a video how to? Once I find out im gunna make a very easy to understand step by step video!


----------



## ericrm (Jan 22, 2012)

is it even possible for the home refiner to achieve 99.99 pure gold ?.i mean with 5 beaker for all use ,cofe filter ,and home depot chemical? ...


----------



## Geo (Jan 22, 2012)

with good work habits, yes.you can do it with the processes we use every day.it takes dedicated materials to insure no cross contamination and a dedicated work ethic not to cut corners. i have no doubts that if you follow the advise of our senoir members who have done everything we have done and many things we have yet to do, you can get four nines or better.


----------



## butcher (Jan 22, 2012)

Chestnut's_Gold, 
Well you need to refine your gold first, before you refine your gold with electrolysis, the cell needs very high purity gold to begin with , Look for patents by Emil Wohlwill (Germany),chemically pure gold by electrolysis, patented about 1890’s or Wohlwill cells, there have been several links posted to these patents but a Google search would possibly prove faster.


There are also several posts on separating most of the base metals from gold using a saturated salt cell and a Coors membrane cup, (I cannot remember the name of these, I think it is the same process Shor sells a kit for (not telling you that is a common process not invented by them, and that you do not need there special table salt and cups to do it.)


----------



## RyanD2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have AR and added the Urea and storm precipitant. I obviously am taking a break and no longer want to do this. How to discard the lquid safely?


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 26, 2012)

RyanD2012 said:


> I have AR and added the Urea and storm precipitant. I obviously am taking a break and no longer want to do this. How to discard the lquid safely?



Stop! :!: 
Don't discard anything yet.

Give full details of what you have done to this point so someone can help you not lose anything of value.

Tom C.


----------



## Westerngs (Jan 26, 2012)

The electrolytic process:

Depending on the amount of gold you have it can be done in a glass beaker or plastic container.

Make enough gold electrolyte to have a 50 g/l gold chloride solution. Dissolve the gold in aqua regia.

Pour a gold anode of suitable size for the cell. It is a good idea to use polypropylene cloth around the anode as a filter.

You will also need a cathode same size as anode. I prefer Titanium. Hang both in cell. You will need to play with the spacing between anode and cathode to find optimum placement.

Connect DC current source to anode and cathode. Plate at 2 volts. Find a way to agitate the electrolyte as you will quickly deplete the gold in the electrolyte and the gold won't deposit well on the cathode (you will basically make gold mud).

I think if you read through the electrochemistry section of the forum you will find good advice on different setups and procedures.

You should obviously have very good ventilation such as a fume hood or strong exhaust and wear protective equipment such as rubber gloves, safety goggles, plastic apron, etc. You would be wise to read the safety threads in the forum.

All this being said, this process ties up a lot of gold in the cathode and electrolyte. I much prefer dissolving the gold and refining chemically. There are many explanations of how to do so in this forum and I suggest you look at those as well before you decide which way to proceed.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 27, 2012)

As Westerngs pointed out cell refining of gold has it's costs in the amount if material constantly tied up in solution. The company I used to work for had them and while it does cut down a little on the work involved the use of high quality feedstock is essential and even then the solution will need changing after a certain amount of material has been refined. There are methods outlined on the forum that will give you what you want without the costs and which in my opinion are better suited to the home and small refiner.


----------

